
Ask HN: Can anyone recommend a website security audit service? - offsat
I was wondering if there are any website or server vulnerability scanning services that are worth using for WordPress&#x2F; other small websites. I found detectify.com &amp; sucuri.net but not a lot of feedback about them.
======
seanwilson
This is more for HTTPS setup and response header checks but you could have a
look at my Chrome extension for this which also scans for SEO and performance
issues:

[https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/)

------
alltakendamned
If it’s Wordpress, run wpscan yourself, no need to pay money

